# test meet?



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

what are the test meets and why are 2 on the same days for 45 vans and 1 on another day for 7 vans and what is the location 
chapter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well, how can I put this?????

They're test meets. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The meets/rally routines are being updated so there are test entries being used to evaluate the software updates.

My advice would be not to attend. :wink:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

well i never and i was looking forward to a quiz about mhf :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I thought they were assessment centres for those wishing to be MHF staff.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Oh Bu**er I've arranged time off to go too! :lol: :lol:


----------

